# drawings of your betta



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

i usually draw furry animals so branching out there into the fin variety.
i used to have a fighting fish and i think they are beautiful and want to have a crack at drawing them.
i work better if something is assigned, i have more motivation then. i would love to draw your fish for you ^_^

make sure the picture is clear, and a good size so i can see the detail.

i might not get every ones pictures finished but i will try to do my best.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the TFK forums!

This sounds like a great idea. Here's a link to the betta photos subforum. Maybe you could browse the pictures there, find one that strikes your fancy, do your take on it and post it here? I'm sure if people saw someone else's betta get the hopey treatment they'd want theirs done, too.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

i was thinking of that ^_^
but i lack motivation at the best of times, also there are way too many pretty fish. i have been through all the photos and i cant decide what to draw  thats why i made this post hehe

i think i am going to have a go at a nice blue one  will post it soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We will look forward to seeing your drawing.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

some art works while we wait for fishies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Very detailed! My favorite was the second rabbit


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks ^_^ 
here are some wolves


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Kill the bunny. Oh wait, sorry. Got carried away. Was thinking about the game I play where I am a merc constantly at war.

Seriously very nice. I've always envied people who could draw like this. Awesome


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Your drawings are beautiful!! You have a lot of talent for this!!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks for all of your wonderful comments 
i haven't finished any as of yet.
my rabbit passed away this morning (she was sick last night). i was out side in the pouring rain digging a hole. i only last her sister 2 weeks back  they where around 3 years old which is average for a bunny i suppose.

then i had to get horse/ rabbit feed from the produce.
not fun when you are sick


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your bunny.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks dramaqueen.

here are 2 work in progress shots, i wasn't counting on making it so detailed but i got carried away. about 45 minutes of work.



















only photos not scans so you cant see much sorry.
need to set the scanner up when i finish it 
its A4 size so fitting lots of detail in (i hope)


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

i can already see tones of mistakes XD but its my first ever detailed drawing of a fish so i suppose its a learning process.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. Those are amazing!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Very impressive artwork! I wish I could draw that well. Keep up the good work, I'd love to see more!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You are very talented. Those are great drawings and I look forward to the fish pics.

I think your frog was my favorite although it was hard to pick one.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

ok gave the giant picture a rest for a while.
a did a few small ones in copic markers, they took about 15-20 min each.
just experimenting at the moment, not very familiar with copics. i like the ones without the outline. i will re draw the outline one later ^_^
will scan them tomorrow so you can see them closer.
can you guess who they are?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very, very pretty!!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Very nice art work! Sorry to hear about your rabbit. How sad.:-(


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonderful drawings!! You are so talented!!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

ok.
scans of the first 3 drawings.




























http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/8178/

do over of the above drawing without the lines
added a green background so it didn't look so flat.








All of the above are drawn from users photos.


and another betta i got off site.



















from dramaqueen









from tigerlily









from romad


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

hmm tried to post the original photos but cant get them to work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful drawings!! I love thhe drawing you did of my Fernando!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

glad you like them 
Fernando was exceptionally fun to draw 

if any one wants one done let me know.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice drawings. You are very talented. Could you do one of my Sky? He passed away but it would be a nice memory of him. Here is his photo:


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

i will have a go at drawing sky for you now.
if you want the original i can post it to you  
as you said it would be a nice way to remember him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be a wonderful way to remember him. He was very pretty.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

jeaninel i hope you like it.
i might go back and darken it up a little.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wanna do Rune...? who passed away of Dropsy...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty drawing of Sky!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks drama queen 
i think they are getting more detailed every time. i am always noticing something new about the anatomy of these fish when i draw.

Lucky my boyfriend only really uses the skin tone and brown copics, leaves me with all the bright colours to draw these beautiful fish.

doggyhog i would love to draw him for you


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for the beautiful drawing of Sky. I saved it to my computer.:-D


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

doggyhog i finished your picture, will upload it tonight for you. i have to use the other computer to scan it but someone is playing it. anyone else want one done?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm SO excited to see it!!!  Thank you!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry about the slow post.
got caught up in work etc 
anyways here it is.
again if you want the original i will post it to you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAAAAaaawww!! That is so awesome! Thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! 
I was wondering if maybe you could do Augie, if you have time... 
Thanks


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

draw melly please  i love your work!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks guys 
will get onto those asap 
any requests for background colours?


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

any colors you want


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! Lovely work... 

Next step... getting a live subject?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, you do some awesome drawings  I'm SO very jealous right now x3 

Also, what mediums do you usually do? I'm no art buff, so I can't really tell x3 Your colors blend together so nicely, though.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow, you have so much talent! i love your drawings.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Hopey,
Do you think you could do Augie against a blue backround of some sort? doesnt matter what kinda of blue. 
Thanks!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! Your work is really great, I love it! If you have the time, could you do one of my Purple Haze?


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys.
Going to try to get some of these done tonight.
Sorry i have been away, distracted a little by work and side tracked by other art works. mainly i did not feel up to drawing, my 9 year old bunny died the other day. i had him since i was 12.

back to it now though.



sandystar said:


> Wow! Lovely work...
> 
> Next step... getting a live subject?


i hope so! i am trying to work out what variety i really like. our local store said they can give me a list of what the supplier breeds.

I have seen to really nice bettas that i would love but i don't have a tank at the moment. i am currently trying to find homes for a few rabbits and lease one of my horses out. once i do that i will get one 

CodeRed:
for the bettas i have been using copic markers, the ciao variety because they have these nice brush tips that are great for the flowing tails <3 i actually purchased the set for my boyfriend but he doesnt mind me using them, cost me about $200 for 36 of them.

I have also been using copic sketch for some of the finner details, again borrowed from my boyfriend. I never buy nice things for my self XD

On my other drawings its usually graphite pencils, coloured pencils or water colour pencils. i do explore other mediums but those three are my favourite.


nochoramet: will be happy to draw him for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your bunny!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks dramaqueen. I am not having a good run at the moment with my rabbits.
I have been breeding and showing for 4 years and have decided to get out of it and keep 8 adult rabbits as pets (out of 25). since then i have lost 4 adult rabbits for various reasons (3 of which i planed on keeping), which is a rarity. they are all over 3 years old so i am just putting it down to old age  One had cancer in her stomach and had a lung problem for some time, my old boy had cancer also, my other girl had problems on and off (i think maybe a brain tumor) and i lost the boy that lived next to her, he absolutely adored her and passed away a few days after her, i think he was depressed without her.

My old bunny was the biggest blow obviously because i have had him so long, he has always been my pet and he is the one that started it all.


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

i have the head and front fins done of melly XD
i think i will call it a night and start again tomorrow. i hate being so run down


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh wow awesome work! I will have to try to get a nice picture of my CT guy when he gets here. 

And I'm very sorry about your bunnies


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry about your bunnies! My cousin was sad when one of her bunnies died, and it sounds like you are really into bunnies. I can only imagine the sadness you went through, and are still going through.

On another note, I might have to get one of my females drawn by you. Should be easier than a male, but I wouldn't know XD


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks guys.

I am happy to draw all kinds of bettas so post what you like. I have been waiting to draw a female  i imagine it would be easier then a male.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pansy would be fun to draw, I think.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry....my boyfriends 7 year old bunny died 2 weeks ago and it was really sad. So I know it's tough.. Thank you for putting Haze on the list :]


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is melly









I was not all that pleased with the way it turned out  i just could not get the colour right with the limited copic colours i have.

nochoramet: thank you. and your welcome, happy to have him on the list.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

i still love it though  thank you so much! its amazing!


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you, i am glad you like it.

sorry i have not done anymore at this point 
been so busy with other stuff, work mainly...

this is the only artwork i have finished since Melly 

not fish related but let me know what you think


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!! You are so talented!


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow I love the unicorn!

Oh I got a decent pic for whenever you feel like doing some fish :-D


----------



## hopey (Feb 1, 2010)

beautiful fish fancy fins!
i will try to get some more done soon.
I am just trying to get artworks together for the royal at the moment.


----------

